
Here’s How I Can Tell If Someone Read My Email - JackPoach
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/heres-how-i-can-tell-if-someone-read-my-email?utm_term=.fp2vr6LE2#.cbAdGYov9
======
onion2k
Ignoring the fact that most email clients don't download images by default
these days, assuming that someone opening your email means they read it,
understood it, and will take some action based on it is going to lead to a lot
of disappointment.

